# Holster Sweat Guard - Yes or No



## GlimmerTwin (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm about to buy an IWB/appendix holster for a Shield and was curious about sweat guards. A couple I was considering are the Blade Tech Klipt and the Blackhawk A.R.C since they are relatively cheap and it seems like the SOP is to accumulate a drawer full of holsters anyway! Neither have a guard and I didn't know if the slide serrations against the belly would get old or if the guards would generally have the same effect.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I didn't think the sweat guard feature was important - until it came on my Raven Phantom holster. Now I wouldn't have a holster without it. Besides being more comfortable & protecting your gun from salty perspiration, it also helps guide your gun into the holster.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I like a partial sweat shield. Especially if you are not prone to wearing an undershirt.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I second the partial sweat guards... my kydex holsters all have medium guards.


----------



## cobra1945 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have Alien IWB holster for FNX-45. The guard smooths the feeling against your skin/shirt and its easy to forget you are carrying except for the 24oz pistol and 16 rounds of 45 ammo.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that the deciding factor might be whether or not your pistol has a safety lever, and whether or not the sweat guard can be wet-formed to trap that safety lever (if it's there). A sweat guard that cannot be wet-formed will not decisively trap a safety lever, and, in some cases, will even move the safety to "off."

If your pistol is single-action, like for instance the 1911, immobilizing the safety lever is very important. The holster's sweat guard must be wet-formed to control it.
But if your pistol is "traditional double-action," the position of the safety lever is not a terribly important issue.
And most double-action-only pistols don't have safety levers in the first place.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's an example of what Steve is talking about.










You just need to make sure that any shields don't interfere with your draw.


----------

